# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Biopsieergebnis liegt vor. Aber ich möchte möglichst nicht in DIESE Klinik!

## DerJupi

Hallo, ich bin der Franz, 67 Jahre alt und komme aus Nürnberg. Im November stellte der Kardiologe bei einem Routine-Blutbild einen PSA-Wert von 4,9 fest und empfahl mir den Besuch beim Urologen. Der Urologe ermittelte einen Wert von 4,6 und schickte mich zur MRT. Die Empfehlung lautete danach: Biopsie, die am 11.12. diesen Jahres in einer Klinik in Fürth erfolgte. 


Ich gebe das Ergebnis der Biopsie in Anführungszeichen wieder. Ich weiß zwar ungefähr, was es bedeutet, aber mit eigenen Worten traue ich mich nicht an die sechs von sechzehn mit unterschiedlichen Prozentsätzen befallenen Stanzen heran: 


Tumoranamnese: mpMRT-Fusionsbiopsie: (ED) Adenokarzinom der Prostata (6/16 Stanzenpos.) 
(Gleasion3+ 5 = 8; Gleason 5 Anteil 10%; iPSA 4,9ng/ml


Histologie:Patient ...
Prostata:C61; M8140/3; Gleason 3+5=8 WHO Gr. 4; Pn1; L0;V0; 
1.2-1.16Azinäres Adenokarzinom der Prostata in 6 von 16 Stanzen 
Gleason3 + 5 = 8; Gleason 5 Anteil 10 %, WHO Gruppe 4). 


Tumorbefall links. Fokale perineurale Tumorausbreitung (Pn1)


Keine Lymph- oder Hämangioinvasion (L0, V0) Kein Anhalt für extraprostatisches Tumorwachstum. 
Details:


1.8li. Mitte. Med.-3 blau:-1/1,5cm; Karzinominfiltration 10 %Gleason 4+5= 9)


1.9li. Apex med.-3 gelb:- 1/0,6cm Karzinominfiltration 20% (Gleason 3 +4=7)


1.11li. Mitte.lat. -4 blau:- 1/1,0cm Karzinominfiltration 30%


Die Klinik empfiehlt die Therapiebehandlung in ihrem Prostatakarzinomzentrum. Ich war ja zur Biopsie dort. Ich erwarte keine besondere Behandlung in einem Krankenhaus. Aber die Behandlung dort hat mich  vorsichtig ausgedrückt  erschreckt. Mein Urologe erkannte meine deutliche Skepsis, fragt nach, hörte mich an und sagte dann, dass ich der Klinikverwaltung meine Erfahrungen schildern soll. Es gäbe aber in der näheren Umgebung keinen besseren Spezialisten (als den Prof.der Fürther Klinik) für den empfohlenen laparoskopischen Eingriff. Er wollte mir eine Überweisung schreiben und meinte, bis Mitte Januar wäre meine Prostata dann raus. 
Ich werdemir eine zweite und auch dritte Meinung einholen und würde darüber hinaus auch gern hier diskutieren bzw.eure eigenen Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen lesen. Ich bin ja immer noch völlig überrascht von der Krankheit und bin noch gar nicht dazu gekommen, mich intensiv zu informieren. Das will ich jetzt nachholen - den Anfang mache ich gerade. 
Mir gehts soweit gut. Ich habe nur vor zwei Tagen eine Nesselsucht bekommen, die sich insbesondere am Bauch und zwischen den Beinen zeigt  und juckt. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, woher die kommt  bis auf die Tatsache, dass sie auch seelischen Ursprungs sein kann. Aber so schlecht gehts mir gar nicht  glaube ich! 
Über eure Unterstützung würde ich mich sehr freuen. Franz

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Jupi,

zur Information kannst Du das Basiswissen oben im gelben Link lesen. Dann weißt Du schon sehr viel zum Thema Prostatakrebs.

Es wird wohl eine Prostataoperation anstehen. Solange kein extraprostatisches Tumorwachstum vorhanden ist, müsste das zu einem guten Ergebnis führen. Diese Operation kann man auch in München bei Prof. Stief oder in Augsburg bei Frau Prof. Weckermann durchführen lassen.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> 1.8li. Mitte. Med.-3 blau:-1/1,5cm; Karzinominfiltration 10 %Gleason 4+5= 9)


Wenn es auch weniger als die Hälfte von 10% des Krebsanteiles in dieser Stanze
wenig ist: Da ist ein Gleason-Grad 5 drin. Der gilt als sehr aggressiv und stellt damit
die grössere Gefährdung dar, als all die anderen grösseren Funde der Grade 3 und 4.

Es ist wohl sinnvoll, diese Prostata zu entfernen. 
Aber Du hast genug Zeit für eine Zweitmeinung, bzw. dir eine andere Klinik
anzuschauen. Eine Drittmeinung brauchst Du nicht, denn dann besteht die
Gefahr, dass Du dich in Bedenken verfranst und damit dann doch zu viel Zeit
verlierst.

Ob eine Ausbreitungsdiagnostik mittels PSMA-PET sinnvoll sei, klärst Du am
besten via Zweitmeinung oder/und mit diesem Professor in Fürth.
Welche RPE die Beste sei, ob offen, laparoskopisch oder mit Roboterunterstützung,
ist wohl abhängig vom den körperlichen Gegebenheiten und den Prioritäten des 
Patienten bezüglich Wahl der Klinik und des Operateurs.

Solche Hautreizungs-Geschichten kenn ich auch, das geht zumindest zum Teil einher
mit Anspannung. Daher mein Rat, die Sache zügig über die Bühne zu bringen,
ohne sich dabei maximalen Zeitdruck aufzuerlegen. Du hast viele Wochen
oder auch wenige Monate Zeit. Dann aber sollte das gelaufen sein.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Franz,

ruf doch wegen empfehlenswerter Kliniken und Operateure im Raum Nürnberg den Leiter der dortigen Selbsthilfegruppe an:

 *SHG - Prostatakrebs - Betroffene, Nürnberg* 
(BY7)     	 

 *Ansprechpartner/in*

    	Herr Bernhard Reitberger
    	    	Gundekarstr. 27
    	91154 Roth

 *Kontaktdaten*

    	Tel.: 09171. 46 42
E-Mail: B.Reitberger@web.de
Web: www.shg-prostatakrebs-nuernberg.de

 *Informationen zu den Gruppentreffen:*

     	Ort:      	In den Räumen der Psychosozialen Beratungsstelle der Bayerischen Krebsgesellschaft e.V., Marientorgraben 13, 90402 Nürnberg
    	Zeit:     	Von 18:00 bis 19:30 Uhr jeweils am dritten Dienstag im Monat,  Termine von Sommerfest, Wanderungen und Ausflüge oder Besuchen werden  per Email bekannt gegeben
    	Keine SHG-Treffen:     	Sommerfest der SHG, Zeit und Ort auf der Homepage    	


Bernhard Reitberger ist auch Hotline-Berater und sehr erfahren.

Ralf

----------


## DerJupi

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Ich sitze seit zwei Stunden am PC und google mich durch die Infos und die Folgeseiten. Es hat sich angeboten, Herrn Reitberger anzurufen, der gleich nebenan wohnt. Wir haben uns lange unterhalten, d.h.: Ich habe erzählt, er hat geduldig zugehört, hat ein paar Details nachgefragt und sie mir erläutert. Er hat mir auch gesagt, wo ich mir Zweitmeinungen einholen kann. Eine Anfrage dazu habe ich im Klinikum Nord (N) telefonisch abgesetzt - sie wollen zurückrufen. Ich versuche, so schnell wie möglich einen Termin zu bekommen und hoffe, dass ich dann schon weiß, wo ich mich operieren lassen will. 
Ich melde mich dann wieder - und auch, wenn mir noch etwas einfällt. Ich sage euch allen noch einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön, jetzt hänge ich nicht mehr so in der Luft (ein blödes Gefühl war das). Gruß und ein gesundes, glückliches Jahr 2018 wünsche ich uns allen. Franz

----------


## DerJupi

Meine Frau hat mit gegoogelt und eine Seite www.alta-klinik.de gefunden. Die dort beschriebene Behandlung TULSA-PRO soll einen Prostatakrebs über Ultraschallwellen, die Wärme erzeugen, zerstören. Ich habe mich jetzt mal ein wenig über diese Methode informiert und fand den Beitrag "Kontroversen in der Uro-Onkologie in Magdeburg - Bericht" sehr interessant. Da bei mir schon ein Gleason von 9 festgestellt wurde, möchte ich mich mit dieser Methode eigentlich nicht weiter beschäftigen. Auch fand ich die Darstellung des multifokalen Wachstums des Prostatakrebses - Wachstum im gesunden Gewebe - schon ausreichend, so dass ich das Thema TULSA-PRO nicht weiter mit meiner Frau diskutieren möchte. Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Franz,

TULSA-PRO ist ein HIFU-Verfahren (gibt es schon lange) in neuem Gewand. Das Neue ist, dass die Ultraschallsender nicht in das Rektum eingeführt werden, sondern in die Harnröhre. Die ALTA-Klinik bietet das Verfahren als fokale Therapie (siehe dazu im "Ersten Rat" = "Basiswissen") an, d. h. nur bekannte Krebsherde in der Prostata werden behandelt, nicht aber die gesamte Prostata. Die meisten Krebsherde sind aber in der Peripherie, also am weitesten entfernt von der Harnröhre. 
Es gibt offenbar noch wenig Erfahrung mit TULSA-PRO, darum wollen die Unikliniken Köln und Bonn gemeinsam eine Studie dazu durchführen, siehe hier. Dort steht ziemlich am Ende unter "Einschlusskriterien": Gleason-Score ≤ 3 + 4. Du hast aber einen GS 3 + 5. Den würde man auch mit dem schon lange verfügbaren HIFU-Verfahren nicht behandeln. 
Ich möchte den Rat von Georg wiederholen und ergänzen: Lade Dir den "Ersten Rat" herunter, ziehe ihn auf einen Memorystick, gehe damit zu einem Copyshop und lasse ihn Dir ausdrucken. Kostet etwa 20,- €. Du kannst auch noch bis Neujahr warten, dann ist die nächste Ausgabe online. Damit hast Du alles beisammen, was Du wissen und bedenken solltest. Die Alternative probierst Du gerade: Dir auf etwa einer Million Internetseiten zum Prostatakrebs Wissen anzueignen, das Du aber so kurz nach der Diagnose noch nicht einzuordnen weißt.

Ralf

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Franz,

in Nürnberg gibt es die Südklinik, die Nordklinik und natürlich die Klinik in Fürth. Es gibt jedoch auch die Universitätsklinik in Erlangen - ich habe mich dieser Klinik anvertraut und ich lebe noch. Mit Gleason Score 10 in der Biopsie.

Grüße
Dirk

----------


## Timbolimbo

Hallo Franz,

wenn Du für alternative Behandlungsmethoden offen bist, dann empfehle ich die Protonentherapie im rptc.de in München.

Vielleicht ist es ja was für Euch.

----------


## DerJupi

Danke für den Tip mit dem "Ersten Rat". Das werde ich machen. Es stimmt - ich bin im Moment durch die vielen Infos ziemlich verwirrt. Ich schalte mal einen Gang zurück -versprochen, Ralf!
Ich habe die Biopsie in Fürth machen lassen. Vom Professor dort sind viele begeistert - wäre ich vielleicht auch. Ich habe ihn nur bei der Visite gesehen. Der Oberarzt war aber auch nett. 
Mit der Nordklinik versuche ich gerade einen Termin zu vereinbaren. Als Alternative bietet sich m.E. das Waldkrankenhaus in Erlangen an. Wenn sich das Nordklinikum morgen nicht meldet versuche ich es auch in Erlangen - d.h. ich werde mich in beiden Kliniken informieren. Vielen Dank, Dirk!

----------


## Michi1

Nur zum Vergleich einmal gegenüber im "Grüß Gott" zum Essen gehen dann weiß man wie Essen schmecken sollte. Ich bin bestimmt 2-3x in der Woche auswärts zum Essen gegangen. Das konnte in mir leisten weil ich keine Garage für das geliebte Auto bezahlen musste.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin aus dem Norden,

alles nicht so schlimm!
Der eine mag die eine Reha-Klinik, der andere die Andere.
Ich mag gar keine.

Ich futter öfter mal eine Currywurst, aber auch mal eine Pizza.
Die beste Currywurscht gibts  sowieso in Berlin, und nicht in Bayern.  :L&auml;cheln: 
https://www.morgenpost.de/berlin/bes...rst-Buden.html

Wer mir nun sagt, dass Essen wäre ungesund, dem gebe ich nur bedingt recht.
Eigentlich wissen wir immer noch nicht viel über unser Essen.
Mal ist Milch schlecht, mal ist Fett gut.
Gemüse ist auch nicht gesund. Das ist viel zu viel mit Schadstoffe belastet.
Die Eskimos kennen kein Gemüse, leben aber lange, weil sie belasteten Fisch essen?!

Das beste Bier für mich kommt aus dem Süddeutschen Raum. Dazu gehört auch Bayern!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## LowRoad

> Eigentlich wissen wir immer noch nicht viel über unser Essen.


Hartmut,
das ist hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint, oder zumindest nur auf Dich bezogen!?

----------


## adam 60

Hallo,
also das mit dem Bier würde ich so nicht gelten lassen,
trink eh lieber Wein

Gruss
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

> Hartmut,
> das ist hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint, oder zumindest nur auf Dich bezogen!?


Nein, solange *Du* das schreibst, ist die Wurscht natürlich nur auf mich bezogen. :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieber Adam, was hast du denn gegen das südländische Bier?
Na klar, ich trinke auch lieber Vino, wenn ich kein Sodbrennen davon bekomme.

Jup, alle klar?
Dir geht es gut, und das freut uns.
Mecker nicht so viel.
Alles Gut!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## DerJupi

Bei mir ist alles klar. Auf solche haltlosen Kritiken wie die von dem Typen, dem meine lange Antwort galt, antworte ich normalerweise überhaupt nicht. Aber da schreibt der mich auch noch persönlich an und weist mich darauf hin, dass er etwas zu meinem Beitrag geschrieben hat. 
Wenn Anspruch und Wirklichkeit bei einer Klinik so weit auseinanderliegen, teile ich dem Forum doch mal die Realität mit. Dafür ist ja so ein Forum auch da, denke ich. Solange solche Kliniken immer nur super bewertet werden, solange Patienten Bilder vom Silvester-Bufett posten und der Eindruck entstehen kann, dass das Buffet jeden Tag so aussieht, werden immer wieder Leute enttäuscht werden - wie ich auch. Deshalb gibts von mir einen Bericht, in dem ich mich wirklich bemüht habe, meine Emotionen zu unterdrücken und sachlich zu bleiben. 
Wenn dann jemand meinen Beitrag als lächerlich bezeichnet, interessiert mich das auch nicht. Es sei denn, er bittet schriftlich um eine Antwort! Dann antworte ich und - was in diesem Falle einfach war - pulverisiere seine Argumentationskette. Dass kann dann von mir aus auch wie Meckern rüberkommen... aber wie gesagt: Ich hätte diesen Beitrag normalerweise nicht geschrieben - s.o. Gruß, franz

----------


## Hartmut S

Ach Franzi,

es ist trotzdem nicht schlimm, wenn jemand seine Meinung kund tut.
Du schreibst selbst, es ist ein Diskussionsforum.

Jeder versteht Dich, und wohl auch Herbert.
Ich auch!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Herbert12

Ich auch, da schätzt mich Herbert richtig ein.

----------


## DerJupi

Dazu fällt mir nur ein: Der  Ton macht - auch in Foren - die Musik... und: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft... oder: Höflichkeit ist eine Zier, doch weiter... usw..
Gruß, Franz

----------


## adam 60

hallo hartmut,
das mit dem bier war mehr ein spässchen,
in bayern auch schon jede menge getrunken.
im moment wenn ich mal bier trinke hier zu hause ,nehm ich bitburger.

gruss
adam

----------


## Herbert12

ich meinte ... da schätzt mich Hartmut richtig ein ...






> Ich auch, da schätzt mich Herbert richtig ein.

----------


## DerJupi

Update: 
Die zwei ersten Nachsorgeuntersuchungen brachten als wichtigstes Ergebnis für mich einen PH-Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze. Mir gehts bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich derzeit "sportbefreit" bin, super. Es wurde ein schnell fortschreitendet grauer Star diagnostiziert. Am 1.8. bekam ich eine neue Linse (Uni-Klinik Erlangen). Die OP dauerte 10 Minuten und das Ergebnis ist wirklich beeindruckend. Jetzt steht die OP fürs andere Auge an und ich freue mich drauf. Gruß, franz

----------


## DerJupi

Beide Augen sind jetzt operiert und ich brauche nur noch eine Lesebrille - am Montag bin ich beim Optiker. 
Die Sportbefreiung ist aufgehoben und ich bin ab nächster Woche wieder im Fitness. Darauf freue ich mich. 
Ich habe in letzter Zeit meine Beckenbodenübungen vernachlässigt. Wenns dem Esel zu gut geht... Es hat eine Weile gedauert, bis diese Nachlässigkeit Auswirkungen zeigte. Aber jetzt merke ich doch deutlich, wie wichtig diese Übungen sind, trainiere wieder täglich und ärgere mich, dass ich die Übungen nicht konsequent fortgeführt habe. Ich war so dicht, dass ich dachte, dass bleibt von alleine so - tuts nicht! Aber sonst ist alles gut. Der PSA ist unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze und ab nächster Woche sitze ich wieder auf dem Fahrrad - mit ganz normalem Sattel... hat mein Prof. erlaubt. Bis dann, franz

----------


## Hartmut S

> Beide Augen sind jetzt operiert und ich brauche nur noch eine Lesebrille - am Montag bin ich beim Optiker.


Moin Franz,
wird das nicht gleich bei der OP korrigiert?

Ich habe es auch noch vor mir, habe nur Angst wegen der Spritze, die, nach meiner Kenntnis  direkt ins Auge gesetzt wird.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmut,
für gesetzlich Versicherte schreibt die *Verbrauerzentrale...
*Von Interesse könnte auch diese *Seite sein...*
Im Allgemeinen reicht eine Tropfanesthesie. Nur wenn der Augenmuskel stillgelegt werden muss, wird das mit einer sehr feinen Spritze erfolgen, von der Du nichts spürst.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Heribert,

Franz ist wohl mit seinem Fahrrad unterwegs.

Recht herzlichen Dank für Deine Richtigstellung, bzw. Ergänzung. Das klingt vorerst beruhigend für mich.
Der Augenarzt gab uns einen Flyer mit, und sagte nur, alles weitere wird Euch die Augenklinik im Beratungsgespräch erklären.
Meine Freunde hatten mir dann den Rest erklärt.
Das war dann aber eher ein Mord mit Marterung, wofür es in Deutschland 15 Jahre gibt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Hartmut,

ich habe vor 5 Jahren neue Linsen bekommen, toll  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
mir haben sie mit Tropfen die Augen betäubt, habe nix aber auch nix gespürt, also keine Angst.

Ein Nachteil hatte das anschließende " gestochen " Scharfe sehen . . .
habe meine Frau gefragt ob sie die Falten schon immer hatte . . .  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## uwes2403

Frau oder Ex-Frau ? :-)

Schöne Woche....

----------


## Stefan1

Frau is noch da  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,

Franz hat sich hier ja nicht mehr gemeldet.
Hoffentlich ist er nicht mit seinem neuen Fahrrad, mit altem Sattel gestürzt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Auch bei Dir möchte ich mich bedanken!
Brigitte hat aber noch keine Falten.
Trotzdem ist es wichtig, dass du mich vorgewarnt hast.
Ich gucke ja auch ab und zu in den Spiegel.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------

